# Anno 2070 Das Wissenschaftsforum (Monument) Infos



## Niza (19. Oktober 2012)

Anno 2070 Wissenschaftsforum (Bauwerk aus Add on)

Tachjen Leute :
Ich stelle euch mal das Wissenschaftsforum vor:

Man benötigt 1250 Genies um es zu bauen.

*Das Monument stillt alle Bedürfnisse auf der ganzen Insel von Eco , Tycoon und Techs Wohnhäusern auf der Insel wo es gebaut wurde.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



Baugröße :*
Das Monument benötigt 12x14 Felder
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Fundament:* 
Kosten : 150.000 Credits
100 Stahl / 75 Carbon / 100 Glas / 150 Werkzeug / 250 Bauzellen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier mal das Fundament fertig:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



Bauphase 1 :*
Baukosten:
300 Werkzeug /160 Beton



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier mal die Bauphase 1 fertig:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*




Bauphase 2 :
*Baukosten :
300 Werkzeug / 320 Holz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier mal die Bauphase 2 fertig:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*
Der letzte Teil:*
Baukosten :
300 Werkzeug
120 Karbon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Hier mal das fertige Wissenschaftsforum:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



Unterhaltskosten wenn das Monument fertig ist :*
Unterhaltskosten : -2500 Credits
Energie : -750 Energie
Ökobilanz: -50 Bilanz


Anregungen und Antworten sind Willkommen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (19. Oktober 2012)

*Hier mal ein Paar Infos:*

*Das Monument hat einen Einflussbereich der die ganze Insel ist:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


Es werden alle Bedürfnisse Erfüllt auf der einen Insel von Tycoon, Eco und Techs :*

*Als Beispiel hier mal Eco und Tycoon:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



Man kann mit dem Monument die Statistik der Insel ansehen für :*

Bevölkerung :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ökobilanz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Energie :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



Zum Thema ersetzen des Bildungsclusters:*
Das Monument ersetzt zwar auch das Bildungscluster (Stillt Bedürfnis nach Information) aber man kann keine Funktionen des Bildunksclusters einstellen.
Somit hat man auch keinen Bonus des Bildungsclusters(Info Hives, ...). 

Wenn man den Bonus (wie z.B. Zuwachsdauer niedriger oder Max Bevölkerung höher ...) haben will, muss man schon wohl oder übel ein Bildungscluster bauen.
Es stillt einfach nur das Bedürfnis der Anwohner nach Information.




Hier im Anhang noch ein Paar Screenshots.


Anregungen und Antworten sind Willkommen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (19. Oktober 2012)

Platzhalter


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann nicht alle Bilder vom ersten Post lesen. Da sehe ich nur Platzhalter aber keine Bilder. 

Wichtig wäre noch wie viele Felder das Monument einnimmt. 
Das Eco Monument nimm ja 12x16 Felder ein. Das der Tycoons 13x18. Wie groß ist das der Techs?

Und kann man mit dem Monument endlich auch die Funktionen des Bildungsclusters ersetzen? Also die unterschiedlichen Fernsehprogramme starten oder geht das immer noch nicht?


----------



## Niza (20. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht alle Bilder vom ersten Post lesen. Da sehe ich nur Platzhalter aber keine Bilder.
> 
> Wichtig wäre noch wie viele Felder das Monument einnimmt.
> Das Eco Monument nimm ja 12x16 Felder ein. Das der Tycoons 13x18. Wie groß ist das der Techs?
> ...


 
Danke dir für die infos.

Ich habe es hoffentlich richtig korrigiert.

Baugröße ist 12x14 Felder siehe auch im Startthread.

*Zum Thema ersetzen des Bildungsclusters:*
Das Monument ersetzt zwar auch das Bildungscluster (Stillt Bedürfnis  nach Information) aber man keine Funktionen des Bildunksclusters  einstellen.
Somit hat man auch keinen Bonus des Bildungsclusters(Info Hives, ...). 

Wenn man den Bonus (wie z.B. Zuwachsdauer niedriger oder Max Bevölkerung  höher ...) haben will, muss man schon wohl oder übel ein  Bildungscluster bauen.
Es stillt einfach nur das Bedürfnis der Anwohner nach Informantion.

PS:
Ich habe das mal ergänzt oben

Hoffentlich kannst de jetzt alle Bilder sehen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> Danke dir für die infos.
> 
> Ich habe es hoffentlich richtig korrigiert.
> 
> ...



Das ist schade. Ich dachte dass man das mit den neuen Patches nun irgendwo einstellen kann.
Allerdings ist es vertretbar.
Wenn ich den Cluster baue verliere ich 4 Wohnhäuser. Macht bei den Tycoons und Ecos 32 Einwohner -- ich reiße dafür ja keine Executives Wohnblöcke ab sondern Arbeiter Wohnungen -- aber wenn ich den Wohnraumspartipps folge habe ich am Ende mehr Leute auf der Insel.



Niza schrieb:


> PS:
> Ich habe das mal ergänzt oben
> 
> Hoffentlich kannst de jetzt alle Bilder sehen.



Bilder gehen jetzt alle. Danke.  

Ist dir eigentlich aufgefallen ob neue Inseln dazu gekommen sind?
Also ich meine jetzt nicht die Unterwasserinseln. Sondern einfach neue große Inseln?
Mit dem 1404 Addon kam ja die Pfannenkucheninsel dazu was ich super fand.
Die großen Inseln bei 2070 gefallen mir alle nicht. Die sind einfach nicht geradelinig strukturiert. Du kannst da schlecht eine super Stadt hochziehen weil sie einfach zu klein sind.
Ich hoffe sehr dass die Wünsche der Rekordbauer erhört werden und es bald einen Patch gibt wo es neue, große Inseln gibt.

Richtig blöd ist auch dass meine selbstgebaute Inselwelt nicht mehr funktioniert. 
Irgendwas haben die da geändert. Passe ich die entsprechenden Dateien an werden einfach gar keine Inseln mehr geladen. 
Echt beschissen dass die Modder so ausgesperrt werden. Auch dass die Arche nicht geht wenn du gemoddet hast kotzt mich ebenso an.


----------



## Niza (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann das leider nicht direkt vergleichen ob größere oder nicht.
Aber groß sind die auf jedenfall.


Also was sich geändert hat ist das es jetzt irgendwie gefühlt mehr Bauplätze für Hydroelektrische Kraftwerke auf der Map gibt.
Mehr Inseln mit einen Bauplatz.


Und die Unterwasserinseln haben sich deutlich verändert durch den Bauplatz des Gheothermischen Kraftwerks.


*Der Vorteil des Add ons ist eben der Energietransmitter.*
d.H. du musst keinen platz auf deiner Hauptinsel (SuperInsel) mehr für Energiegebäude belegen da de einfach die Energie von einer anderen Insel Transferieren kannst.


Im Anhang habe ich mal ein paar (genau 2) Inseln .


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

Was mich stört ist dass ich die L19 nicht oder nur noch sehr selten bekomme. Das ist die größte Insel im Spiel.
Du bekommst in der Tat jetzt mehr Inseln mit Flüssen. Wahrscheinlich brauchst du für das Addon mehr Flussbauplätze als zuvor. Aber die Inseln sind ja nicht neu. Die gab es auch schon vorher.
Nur nervt es einfach wenn du eine große Insel haben willst wo du deine Stadt hochziehen willst und da fließt ein Fluss mittendurch. Das stört sehr.

Das mit der Energie hatte mich nicht so gestört. Ich habe Off Shore Windräder hingestellt wo es nur ging und den Fisch dann mittels Handelsroute zur Wohninsel gebracht.
Trotzdem ist der Energietransmitter natürlich nicht schlecht. Ich hab das Addon schon installiert aber bisher noch keine Zeit zum Spielen gehabt.


----------



## marvinj (4. Mai 2014)

Hey danke für die Info 
So konnte ich das Monument platzsparender bauen, weil ich nicht wusste, wie genau es funktioniert 
Gleich mal auf 2 Inseln gleichzeitig gebaut^^


----------

